# Demise of Lyft and Uber is near for one unexpected reason



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

For years now Lyft and Uber started to incentivize part time drivers. Because doing Lyft or Uber full time puts you more in debt (I am a good example of it), they advertise more and more part-time opportunity of extra cash. Part timers don't complain much and happy just to get extra couple hundred dollars a week.
Here is the problem- in California at least Uber and Lyft push a law that requires Lyft and Uber drivers to get a business license just in one place - your own city.
At this point in time cities didn't catch up yet to a gold mine. But soon they will and will instruct police fine Uber drivers without local business license. In California minimum tax on a business is $800. How many of you would get one knowing no matter what you have to pay $800 next tax season ?
My point is - all those part timers will not get business license, it's too complicated.
If cities ( and they eventually will) start pressing the issue of Lyft drivers paying business tax, number of drivers will drastically decrease.
What's your thoughts on it? I think Uber already knows what's coming and trying to switch to self driving cars as part of the solution in the future.

UPDATE:
Uber app informs you starting today to get business license soon. See screenshot I've added.
I've also added a poll. Please answer!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

7Miles said:


> In California minimum tax on a business is $800. .


No. That's for an LLC or a corporation. There is no minimum tax on a sole proprietor.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I did few of month of taxi driving in San Diego . I am sure the law that was passed requires every one of us get a business license like I had while driving for yellow cab.
It is also hard to argue anything now because the law is so new. But I bet if stock or housing market crashes, cities will come for us and our money. Let me remind you, it is the law now(unenforceable yet). But it is the law in Cali - we do have to have business license


----------



## Drastic (Dec 25, 2017)

In NYC, we already jump through loops in order to drive here. $800 isnt going to make a difference. We will pay it and then it's business as usual.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

7Miles said:


> I did few of month of taxi driving in San Diego . I am sure the law that was passed requires every one of us get a business license like I had while driving for yellow cab.
> It is also hard to argue anything now because the law is so new. But I bet if stock or housing market crashes, cities will come for us and our money. Let me remind you, it is the law now(unenforceable yet). But it is the law in Cali - we do have to have business license


Business license is NOT THE SAME as LLC or Corporation.

The new law was only that a city has to honor any other city's business license. Each city has different fees, and they are NOT $800.

Here is the text of the law:

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180SB182


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

My city is $100.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

7Miles said:


> I did few of month of taxi driving in San Diego . I am sure the law that was passed requires every one of us get a business license like I had while driving for yellow cab.
> It is also hard to argue anything now because the law is so new. But I bet if stock or housing market crashes, cities will come for us and our money. Let me remind you, it is the law now(unenforceable yet). But it is the law in Cali - we do have to have business license


 1) why is it unenforceable?
2) could you copy and paste the section or press release where it says _how_ drivers/business license holders will be taxed?

Thank you.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

7Miles said:


> I did few of month of taxi driving in San Diego . I am sure the law that was passed requires every one of us get a business license like I had while driving for yellow cab.
> It is also hard to argue anything now because the law is so new. But I bet if stock or housing market crashes, cities will come for us and our money. Let me remind you, it is the law now(unenforceable yet). But it is the law in Cali - we do have to have business license


Read the law again. A business license is NOT required UNLESS the city you live in requires one. And then you only need a license FOR THAT CITY. In Los Angeles the minimum is $55. Some places don't require a business license for TNC. It depends.


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

Just another California law. Why do you people vote so left? Just blows my mind why California's put up with liberals and all their bullshit.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberwithStuber said:


> Just another California law. Why do you people vote so left? Just blows my mind why California's put up with liberals and all their bullshit.


I think you completely misunderstand the law. The new law allows you to drive ANYWHERE in California and no city can require you to have a business license except the city where you live. And if that city does not require a license for rideshare, then you don't need a business license anywhere else you might drive.

Your own state of Florida passed something even more comprehensive, but then Florida is the penis shaped state of bullshit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

7Miles said:


> For years now Lyft and Uber started to incentivize part time drivers. Because doing Lyft or Uber full time puts you more in debt (I am a good example of it), they advertise more and more part-time opportunity of extra cash. Part timers don't complain much and happy just to get extra couple hundred dollars a week.
> Here is the problem- in California at least Uber and Lyft push a law that requires Lyft and Uber drivers to get a business license just in one place - your own city.
> At this point in time cities didn't catch up yet to a gold mine. But soon they will and will instruct police fine Uber drivers without local business license. In California minimum tax on a business is $800. How many of you would get one knowing no matter what you have to pay $800 next tax season ?
> My point is - all those part timers will not get business license, it's too complicated.
> ...


Once they start
TAXES ONLY GO UP

YET UBER ALWAYS GOES DOWN.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Drastic said:


> In NYC, we already jump through loops in order to drive here. $800 isnt going to make a difference. We will pay it and then it's business as usual.


It would make a huge difference, that would be $66/month just before you start making money.

Most people won't care about the license and will never get one, and it could take years to chase them down unless the app enforces it, in most cities. Then those who want to do it properly have to pay the money and compete with those who don't.


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Your own state of Florida passed something even more comprehensive


Florida law allows drivers to drive anywhere in the state. There's no business tax at all. Perhaps an individual municipality could impose such a tax, but not Tampa.
Florida has enough of our own problems, but at least the politics is fairly balanced. Some left, some right. That could change...to the left. Then we're screwed!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Your own state of Florida passed something even more comprehensive, but then Florida is the penis shaped state of bullshit.


Actually, the Florida rideshare law *took all licensing AWAY* from all levels of local government, and opened up the whole state to rideshare.

The new law was in response to numerous situations like Key West. where the City Commission would not let rideshare operate. One of the commissioners is the owner of the largest cab company in the town.

Here's a link to the law, click on Bill Text to read the actual law passed. https://www.flsenate.gov/Session/Bill/2017/221


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

UberwithStuber said:


> Florida law allows drivers to drive anywhere in the state. There's no business tax at all. Perhaps an individual municipality could impose such a tax, but not Tampa.
> Florida has enough of our own problems, but at least the politics is fairly balanced. Some left, some right. That could change...to the left. Then we're screwed!


Right, and with the new California law, if the city you reside in requires no business license, you can drive anywhere with no license. Read the California law before you make your back handed comments.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A business license in San Diego is currently $55 per year. It might keep a few from driving but not many.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> but then Florida is the penis shaped state...


Nice of you to notice, cutie!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

7Miles said:


> For years now Lyft and Uber started to incentivize part time drivers. Because doing Lyft or Uber full time puts you more in debt (I am a good example of it), they advertise more and more part-time opportunity of extra cash. Part timers don't complain much and happy just to get extra couple hundred dollars a week.
> Here is the problem- in California at least Uber and Lyft push a law that requires Lyft and Uber drivers to get a business license just in one place - your own city.
> At this point in time cities didn't catch up yet to a gold mine. But soon they will and will instruct police fine Uber drivers without local business license. In California minimum tax on a business is $800. How many of you would get one knowing no matter what you have to pay $800 next tax season ?
> My point is - all those part timers will not get business license, it's too complicated.
> ...


LOL

Nope!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberwithStuber said:


> Florida law allows drivers to drive anywhere in the state. There's no business tax at all. Perhaps an individual municipality could impose such a tax, but not Tampa.
> Florida has enough of our own problems, but at least the politics is fairly balanced. Some left, some right. That could change...to the left. Then we're screwed!


Come into the light ...

love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Nice of you to notice, cutie!


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> It would make a huge difference, that would be $66/month just before you start making money.
> 
> Most people won't care about the license and will never get one, and it could take years to chase them down unless the app enforces it, in most cities. Then those who want to do it properly have to pay the money and compete with those who don't.


Agreed. It woukd actually deter potential part time drivers from signing up. I would think most people who started driving didn't need the money desperately. I had other means of income but I liked the idea of using it as a supplement.
Now if they made me jump through hoops to sign up I would not of start driving.
Only issue with most of the responses is that you do not need a business license to sign up.
In NY, you need to have all your prerequsites before you start driving, like fingerprinting background check. Until those states require potential uber and lyft drivers to get a business license before they can even drive, and that would have to require uber/lyft to require it prior to driving, which already does not happen. Hell, uber doesn't even let new drivers know about it.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> Your own state of Florida passed something even more comprehensive, but then Florida is the penis shaped state of bullshit.





DrivingForYou said:


> View attachment 196072


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow, just one day after I started this thread , Uber app shows this when you open it.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

7Miles said:


> View attachment 196226
> 
> 
> Wow, just one day after I started this thread , Uber app shows this when you open it.


Go fig-ya!


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Come into the light ...


No thanks, I want no part of what the left stands for.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You want no part of the Christian Bible ?

love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, self-control; against such things there is no law.

Galatians 5

OK


----------

